# Magnavox Service Menu????



## damondlt

I have a Magnavox 32MF338 and I've gone online, and saw some steps to access the service menu. None that I saw worked. Does anyone know what the proper steps are to access the service menu?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

This is specifically listed for older sets; however you may want to try here:


Code:


http://www.tvrepairkits.com/tips/98-sdm.html

This is for newer philips/magnovox lcd sets:
Service Code ENTER: 062596 "INFO". Whatever you do DO NOT ADJUST anything on the "OPTION NUMBERS" menu, GROUP 1 OR GROUP 2.


----------



## damondlt

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> This is specifically listed for older sets; however you may want to try here:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.tvrepairkits.com/tips/98-sdm.html
> 
> This is for newer philips/magnovox lcd sets:
> Service Code ENTER: 062596 "INFO". Whatever you do DO NOT ADJUST anything on the "OPTION NUMBERS" menu, GROUP 1 OR GROUP 2.


 I'll try it thanks. Just turn the TV on first correct, I don't have to be on a certain input right?


----------



## damondlt

Just tried it, and again it doesn't work.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy

1. you have to be on a channel on the tuner (not a video input).
2. if you followed #1, did you try both methods (# followed by the menu button, or number followed by the info button?


----------



## damondlt

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> 1. you have to be on a channel on the tuner (not a video input).
> 2. if you followed #1, did you try both methods (# followed by the menu button, or number followed by the info button?


Yep all that comes up is channel 2 after i hit info, and after I do it using menu , only the standard menu comes up.


----------



## Hoosier205

Why do you want to enter the service menu?


----------



## damondlt

Hoosier205 said:


> Why do you want to enter the service menu?


 Because when I turned it on the other day, sometimes it makes this high pitched sqeal, then it turns its self back off, then I turn it on again and its fine.

I was told the tv keeps error reports and from the symptoms it sounds like the Power supply is going.

I just wanted to confirm myself, because it operates fine so I want to fix it before it breaks.


----------

